# Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Be Quiet



## d4rkthunder (15. September 2010)

Hersteller des Jahres?
Welche netzteile häufiger defekt gehn werden gekrönt?


ich muss hier leider mal meinen Frust loswerden.
Vor knapp 3 1/2 jahren kaufte ich mir ein Be Quiet BQT-E5 550W.
Das 1. Netzteil gleich ein neu defekt. Aufwand mehrere Stunden für Fehleranalyse und Fahrzeit.
ca. 27 Monate später Netzteil wieder defekt und vor 2 Tagen das gleiche.
Das war mein letztes Be Quiet Netzteil....
Einmal und nie wieder!!!!

So das Aktuelle seid gestern ist ein Thermaltake 775 Watt. Hab nen typisches Kondensatoren piepsen vom Netzteil was laut Techniker mit dem zusammenspiel der Komponenten zu tun hat.

Was für Hersteller sind gut und zu Empfehlen????


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

Cougar, Enermax, Seasonic, Corsair und Antec fallen mir da so spontan ein.

Wie sieht denn dein System aus?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2010)

Ich schwöre schon seid Jahren auf Seasonic, die sind einfach vom Fach und produzieren immerwieder Top Netzteile. Auch findet man Seasonic in anderen Netzteilen von namenhaften Herstellern (Corsair Netzteile sind meistens von Seasonic zum Beispiel). 

Aber auch Enermax ist sehr nett, hab noch nie nen besseren Support gesehen!


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. September 2010)

Ich kann Cougar und Seasonic empfehlen. Cougar hat schon sehr gute Netzteile, aber Seasonic - seitdem ich es habe, will ich es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

Hey,

natürlich ist es immer sehr ärgerlich wenn ein Netzteil ausfällt, von daher kann ich einen gewissen Frust durchaus verstehen und nachvollziehen ... 

Aber erzähl doch erstmal was für ein System du hast und was an dem E5 denn defekt ist ...

Die Straight Power E5 sind nämlich mit die ersten Modelle die nach dem Herstellerwechsel von Topower zu FSP bei FSP vom Band liefen und diese sind eigentlich sogar ziemlich zuverlässig und ok ... 

Erzähl doch einfach mal ein bisschen mehr, dann können wir dir mit Sicherheit helfen


----------



## userNr.8 (15. September 2010)

Ich habe auch schon ein bequiet Netzteil austauschen müssen.
Dabei handelte es sich um ein 550W Darkpower aus der P7 Serie.
Nachdem es vor knapp 2 Jahren ausgetauscht wurde verrichtet es anstandslos seinen Dienst und ist super leise.


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@Erzbaron
Die E5 Reihe war mit unter das Schlechteste was man bei BeQuiet bekommen konnte. Die vorangegangenen Modelle waren deutlich besser und qualitativ hochwertiger. Immerhin die ersten NTs die sich wirklich vom Rest haben absetzen können. Das E5 glänzte mit einer fehlerhaften Lüftersteuerung die zu massigen Ausfällen geführt hat. Mein E5 hats auch mit einem Riesen knall weg gehauen. Dank 24 Stunden Vorort Umtausch, hatte ich am nächsten Tag ein neues NT in der Hand. Rev.2 mit Fehlerfreier Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

gut sind corsair, enermax, seasonic, corsair und antec!

hatte das selbe problem wie du!

neuer rechner, ein 530W nt von beQuiet, eingeschaltet, eins chöner funke tanzte durch nt gehäuse, und ich verdanke beQueit einen stromlosen moment!

so, der einbau verschob sich um 1 woche, danke nochmals, und eines mit  500W kam her!

so, eingebaut, pc an.....

alles lief, aber beim ersten spiel war es gleich wieder hin!

und all das in 2 wochen!

und seitdem habe ich das lc power, ich weiß, nicht das beste, hatte aber nicht viel geld, und nun läuft es über einem jahr problemlos!


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Die E5 Reihe war mit unter das Schlechteste was man bei BeQuiet bekommen konnte. Die vorangegangenen Modelle waren deutlich besser und qualitativ hochwertiger. Immerhin die ersten NTs die sich wirklich vom Rest haben absetzen können. Das E5 glänzte mit einer fehlerhaften Lüftersteuerung die zu massigen Ausfällen geführt hat. Mein E5 hats auch mit einem Riesen knall weg gehauen. Dank 24 Stunden Vorort Umtausch, hatte ich am nächsten Tag ein neues NT in der Hand. Rev.2 mit Fehlerfreier Lüftersteuerung.


 
Das die E5 nicht grad das gelbe von Ei waren und sind ist mir auch bekannt, allerdings schätze ich die dann doch deutlich besser ein als die wirklich miesen alten Topower Modelle ... und die E5 der zweiten Generation, sprich die die den Lüftersteuerungsfehler nicht mehr haben laufen bis heute recht zuverlässig ...

Schlechte Serien gibt es immer ... und BQ! hatte schon deutlich schlechtere ^^


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@Erzbaron
Die S1.3 Reihe, der quasi Vorläufer des E5, war unter Garantie besser als das E5 (Zeitlich und den Anforderungen entsprechend gesehen). Gleich ob das von TopPower war. Die NTs sehe ich heute noch hier und da im Einsatz während viele E5 Modelle wieder anderen gewichen sind weil sie einfach maken hatten oder kaputt gegangen sind. 
E5 war nicht das Beste und eher unterirdisch bei der Qualität. Schleifende Lüfter waren ebenfalls keine Seltenheit. Habe ich selbst mehrere erleben dürfen. Und du weißt das ich so etwas als BeQuiet Fan sage


----------



## exa (15. September 2010)

von cougar halte ich pers. weniger... die wollen direkt auf topniveau sein, könnens aber dann doch nicht so perfekt...

gut sind eindeutig Corsair, Seasonic und Enermax


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

exa schrieb:


> von cougar halte ich pers. weniger... die wollen direkt auf topniveau sein, könnens aber dann doch nicht so perfekt...
> 
> gut sind eindeutig Corsair, Seasonic und Enermax


 
Warum? Begründe doch mal warum Cougar nicht zur Topriege gehören sollte?

HEC/Compucase der Mutterkonzern von Cougar baut seit den 80ern Netzteile ... und die können tatsächlich von jetzt auf gleich top sein ... klaro müssen die noch die Gesetze des Retailmarktes kennenlernen aber alle aktuellen Produkte sind gut bis hervorragend ...

Wobei Corsair nichts anderes als ein Label ist, die lassen von Seasonic und CWT bauen ... ok Enermax ist seit ewigkeiten hervorragend aber das lassen die sich richtig teuer bezahlen

edit:

@ Kaktus

du bist BQ! Fan??  Wusste ich noch garnicht ... Wobei ich in meiner dsirekten Umgebung noch einige E5 vorfinde ... während die alten Topower Modelle komplett verschwunden sind ...


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@Erzbaron
Wusstest du nicht? Ich verwende BeQuiet seid der S1.3 Reihe, durchgehend. Aktuell steckt in meinem Ein E7 CM 480W (X6 1055 + 4870 1GB), bei der Freundin ein E6 400W (X4 810 OC + 5770 OC), am Testsystem ein L7 350W, bei Schwiegervater mein altes E5 450W (X6 + 5850) drin. Abgesehen vom Schlafzimmer Rechner, in dem das Xilence XQ400W steckt, also nur BeQuiet.
Nur bei den Lüftern bin ich mittlerweile von BeQuiet weg. Silent Wing hin ode rher, wer ein NB Multiframe in der Hand gehabt hat, dem wird eigentlich jeder andere Lüfter einfach nur noch billig vorkommen. Zumindest mir kommen die Silent Wings daneben nur noch lächerlich vor.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

Hmmm, das gleiche Thema hatte ich auch grad mit jemandem  (also Silent Wing vs. NB Multiframe)

Nagut, du lässt den "Fan" ja nicht ganz so raushängen, aber ich sehe ein E5 ist auch noch in Betrieb  und ein X6 und ne 5850 ist für ein derart altes Netzteil schon ganz ordentlich ...


----------



## exa (15. September 2010)

ganz einfach: ich halte zb das "Kabelmanagement" von Cougar für völlig sinnlos, da werden SATA und Molex wild gemixt an einem Strang, ganz so leise wie sie es gern hätten sind sie dann auch nicht, und man bekommt bei den anderen genannten leiseres und sinvolles fürs gleiche Geld...

ich find die Gold Netzteile von Corsair und Seasonic hervorragend, die Enermax sind wie erwähnt oft zu teuer...


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

exa schrieb:


> ganz einfach: ich halte zb das "Kabelmanagement" von Cougar für völlig sinnlos, da werden SATA und Molex wild gemixt an einem Strang, ganz so leise wie sie es gern hätten sind sie dann auch nicht, und man bekommt bei den anderen genannten leiseres und sinvolles fürs gleiche Geld...
> 
> ich find die Gold Netzteile von Corsair und Seasonic hervorragend, die Enermax sind wie erwähnt oft zu teuer...


 
Naja die Goldnetzteile von Corsair und Seasonic sind ja sehr ähnlich ... und tatsächlich empfehle ich Seasonic und auch Corsair kaum weil mich die extrem starke Single 12V Rail stört ...  Ansonsten hat Cougar mindestens 1 kompletten SATA und PATA Strang, die anderen sind "gemischt" und die Belegung der Stränge wünscht sich jeder anders ... das kannste nicht jedem Kunden recht machen ...

Und was die "Lautheit" angeht, alle Cougar Netzteile die ich bis dato in Händen hielt waren immer angenehm leise ... natürlich gehts auch leiser aber dann nur auf "Kosten" der Langzeithaltbarkeit ...

Aber diese Diskussion sollte wir im Diskussionsthread fortsetzen, hier gehts erstmal um die BQ! Probleme der TE ...


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (15. September 2010)

exa schrieb:


> von cougar halte ich pers. weniger... die wollen direkt auf topniveau sein, könnens aber dann doch nicht so perfekt...
> 
> gut sind eindeutig Corsair, Seasonic und Enermax



Huh? Nimm mal lieber Cougar rein und streich Corsair raus - was anderes als ein paar umgelabelte Geräte (u.a. von Seasonic) zu verkaufen machen die auch nicht.

Wobei man auch bei Seasonic meckern kann, Klassenprimus bleibt halt Enermax. Heute gibts aber eine Menge anderer guter Hersteller, wo man guten Gewissens auf das eine oder andere Netzteil zurückgreifen kann, sei es Tagan, Nesteq, Xilence oder gar manchmal Superflower.

Aber ja, bequiet ist leider derzeit nichtmals diskussionswürdig


----------



## AchtBit (15. September 2010)

meines erachtens ist die leistung von 550w nicht mehr zeitgemäß. selbst saphiere empfiehlt für seine low tech graka ati 5770 ein 650w netzteil. ich seh das auch so. nach 10 std dauerlast sollte das nt nicht mehr wie, etwas über raumtemp warme luft produzieren. föhntemp ist bereits belastung für die elektronik.


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@AchtBit
Äh... diese Herstellerempfehlungen sind nur so hoch weil die Hersteller  (leider zurecht) davon ausgehen das die Leute grottige und alte NTs in ihren Rechnern haben. Gute NTs leisten mit 400W so viel wie ein 700W LC oder Cmbat Power NT. Bleiben dabei leiser und kühler. Kein Mensch mit ener einzelnen Grafikkarte und einer einzelnen CPU braucht mehr als 450W, auch nich tmit einem X6 und einer 480GTX. Sofern das NT gut ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @AchtBit
> Äh... diese Herstellerempfehlungen sind nur so hoch weil die Hersteller  (leider zurecht) davon ausgehen das die Leute grottige und alte NTs in ihren Rechnern haben. Gute NTs leisten mit 400W so viel wie ein 700W LC oder Cmbat Power NT. Bleiben dabei leiser und kühler. Kein Mensch mit ener einzelnen Grafikkarte und einer einzelnen CPU braucht mehr als 450W, auch nich tmit einem X6 und einer 480GTX. Sofern das NT gut ist.




Naja, nen I7 98X, 6GB Dominator 2000er, Rampage III Extreme und ne GTX480 ziehen @ stock schon knapp 500W aus der Dose.


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@Fr3@k
Was aus der Dose gezogen wird und was ein NT leistet, sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Ein 450W NT mit 85% Effizienz, zieht bei Maximaler Auslastung, also dem was die Komponenten an Strom ziehen, 517,5W aus der Dose. Damit ist es nicht überlastet. 
Es wird immer falsch gerechnet.


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

@AchBut : du glaubst auch wirklich alles, oder?

die geben meist überbewertete angaben an!


für eine HD5770 reicht ein 400W netzteil, weil die unter last max 100W zieht!


zu den netzteilen ala lc pwoer : ich muss sagen, ich hatte mit dem hersteller eine bessere vergangenheit als mit beQuiet und enermax(heir hatte jedoch nur eines, keines der neuen modelle, jedoch in keinem normalen system, sondern einem älterem)!

iwie muss man immer die ersten vier wochen abwarten, wenn nix passiert, dann kann man davon ausgehen, das es weiterhin dabei bleibt!

jedoch sind in den letzten 2 wochen der pc meines vaters eingebrochen (NT defekt, beQuiet), und das bei einen pentium 4, 6600GT und 3GB DDR2 RAM, das nt hatte aber 430W!

wirklich gute netzteile hatte ich nur von corsair, cougar und enermax(obwohl die inen un versachämt teuren preis haben)

@kaktus : naja, 450W für eine GTX480 + ordentliche CPU, das wird mehr als knapp, da sollten es schon mind. 550W sein, zudem kommen noch festplate, lüfter, laufwerke und andere schmarn, da wirst mit 450W ned weit kommen!


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@AntiFanboy
Knapp, sehr knapp, sicherlich, aber möglich wäre es. Ein wirklich gutes NT vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2010)

Ich unterbreche die Profis ja nur ungerne beim Fachsimpeln, aber Erzbaron hat völlig recht.

Ihr habt doch für Diskussionen eure eigene Spielwiese, oder?! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/105022-netzteildiskussionsthread.html

Hier sollte man versuchen dem TE zu helfen, aber da dieser sein System noch nicht gepostet hat, ist das nicht so leicht.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Fr3@k
> Was aus der Dose gezogen wird und was ein NT leistet, sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Ein 450W NT mit 85% Effizienz, zieht bei Maximaler Auslastung, also dem was die Komponenten an Strom ziehen, 517,5W aus der Dose. Damit ist es nicht überlastet.
> Es wird immer falsch gerechnet.


Wie kommst du auf die Rechnung?
Will dich nicht kritisieren, ich hab ja nicht wircklich Ahnung von NTs, wüsste nur gern, wie du auf den Wert kommst


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

@kaktus : wenn man bedenke, das man evtl 2 platten drinnen hat, 4 gehäuselüfter, ein laufwerk, eine w-lan karte und evtl soundkarte!

dann tarust du dich bei einem top hersteller mit 450W nicht furmark und core damaga anzumachen!

da flieft gleich der schutzschalter!#

@painkiller : ja, iwie meldet er sich aj nciht!

lass uns spielen^^


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

@ Mr Abe Simpson

Warum ist BQ! nicht diskussionswürdig? Die haben auch durchaus brauchbares im Programm, z. B. die L7 mit 300 oder 350W sind absolut ok, genauso die gesamte Straight Power E7 Serie ... welche absolut brauchbar und teilweise sogar preislich akzeptabel sind

Die großen P8 haben halt ihre Probleme mit "Ripple" während die Noisewerte ok sind ... aber gerade im High End Bereich ist der Markt extram stark positioniert weswegen es die P8 noch schwerer haben ...

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen das sich ein Kauf nur bei der Straight Power E7 Serie wirklich lohnt, der Rest ist ok und man macht nichts großartiges falsch ... aber der Markt gibt halt auch besseres her ...

@ AchtBit

Öhm  Wofür braucht man denn bitte ein 650W Netzteil? Mein privates SE400 wird nichtmal mit ner HD4890 und ner GTX260 als Physx Karte wirklich heiß ... man muss nur vernünftige Technik kaufen ^^ Ansonsten reicht für JEDEN Quadcore Prozessor mit "normaler" Single GPU (bis GTX470) ein GUTES 400W Netzteil völlig aus ... wer mehr will muss halt etwas größeres kaufen ...


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

das vlt schon, aber beim taktregler drf man dann nix mehr verschieben^^


----------



## AchtBit (15. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @AchtBit
> Äh... diese Herstellerempfehlungen sind nur so hoch weil die Hersteller  (leider zurecht) davon ausgehen das die Leute grottige und alte NTs in ihren Rechnern haben. Gute NTs leisten mit 400W so viel wie ein 700W LC oder Cmbat Power NT. Bleiben dabei leiser und kühler. Kein Mensch mit ener einzelnen Grafikkarte und einer einzelnen CPU braucht mehr als 450W, auch nich tmit einem X6 und einer 480GTX. Sofern das NT gut ist.



Hab vergessen. Marken Netzteil ham sie geschrieben.


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@AchtBit
Für die ist auch ein LC ein Marken NT


----------



## AchtBit (15. September 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ AchtBit
> 
> Öhm  Wofür braucht man denn bitte ein 650W Netzteil? Mein privates SE400 wird nichtmal mit ner HD4890 und ner GTX260 als Physx Karte wirklich heiß ... man muss nur vernünftige Technik kaufen ^^ Ansonsten reicht für JEDEN Quadcore Prozessor mit "normaler" Single GPU (bis GTX470) ein GUTES 400W Netzteil völlig aus ... wer mehr will muss halt etwas größeres kaufen ...




Klar hält natürlich die Marken Elektronik mehr aus. Die Belastung ist aber die gleiche. Das Ding gibt früher oder Später den Löffel ab.

Zum Übertakten ist es auch nicht geeignet. Ich hab ein 650W BQ Straight p drin. Damit kann ich meine CPU@0,9v 2,13ghz stabil betreiben weil die Spannungsschwankung(zw load und idle) <= 0,002 V. Mit meinen 550er Enermax hab ich nichtmal 1,0V erreicht und die Schwankung war hier, mit bis zu 0,02V(10xsoviel), einfach völlig unbrauchbar für undervolting


Edit: Heiss?? meins wird bei Dauerbetrieb höchstens lau


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Klar hält natürlich die Marken Elektronik mehr aus. Die Belastung ist aber die gleiche. Das Ding gibt früher oder Später den Löffel ab.
> 
> Zum Übertakten ist es auch nicht geeignet. Ich hab ein 650W BQ Straight p drin. Damit kann ich meine CPU@0,9v 2,13ghz stabil betreiben weil die Spannungsschwankung(zw load und idle) <= 0,002 V. Mit meinen 550er Enermax hab ich nichtmal 1,0V erreicht und die Schwankung war hier, mit bis zu 0,02V(10xsoviel), einfach völlig unbrauchbar für undervolting
> 
> ...


 
Was heisst nicht zum übertakten geeignet? Mein Rechner sh. Sig zieht 350W, mein Netzteil kann 400W liefern also sind noch gute 22% der Ausgangsleistung "Luft". Das reicht locker noch für weitere Updates ... 

Und wenn du Spannungsschwankungen hast tuts z. B. ein Cougar A sehr gut da diese eine sehr hohe 12V Idlespannung haben die auch unter Last kaum runter geht ...


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

nunja, amn solte bdenken das es fürs nt besser ist wenn es nicht ständig auf 80% usgelastet ist!

wenn man ein 550W nt hat, ist es nicht soweit ausgelastet, ergo drehen die lüfter langsamer, da nt wird leiser und es wid nicht warm!


----------



## poiu (15. September 2010)

@TE hmm du kannst BQT im Titel durch jeden anderen Hersteller ersetzen, mehr oder weniger 


@Rest
auch wenn es in denn Diskussions-thread gehört 




Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Huh? Nimm mal lieber Cougar rein und streich Corsair raus - was anderes als ein paar umgelabelte Geräte (u.a. von Seasonic) zu verkaufen machen die auch nicht.



man kann über Corsair viel sagen, aber die haben sich aus der RAM Sparte aus eine gute Position im NT Markt erkämpft. 



> Wobei man auch bei Seasonic meckern kann, Klassenprimus bleibt halt Enermax.



na ja Klassenprimus bleibt Delta, de Lötqualität von Enermax ist auch nicht so überwältigend. Seasonic ist eigentlich relativ klein im vergleich zu einigen anderen am Markt.



> Heute gibts aber eine Menge anderer guter Hersteller, wo man guten Gewissens auf das eine oder andere Netzteil zurückgreifen kann, sei es Tagan, Nesteq, Xilence oder gar manchmal Superflower.



die kannst du mehr oder weniger Knicken

Tagan ist schon länger am absteigendem ast und kriegt irgendwie nichts gebacken. Außerdem sind die nur ein Brand.

Xilence muss noch zeigen wohin die eigentlich wollen und wie/wohin die Qualität sich entwickelt zu 19/7 sag ich mal Nix mehr



> Aber ja, bequiet ist leider derzeit nichtmals diskussionswürdig



seit ich mich länger mit BQT beschäftige bin ich kein großer Freund, aber so schlecht sind die nicht und man muss dehnen anrechnen das BQT eigtlich denn Usern die wichtgkeit der PSU bewusst gemacht hat.


----------



## AchtBit (15. September 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Und wenn du Spannungsschwankungen hast tuts z. B. ein Cougar A sehr gut da diese eine sehr hohe 12V Idlespannung haben die auch unter Last kaum runter geht ...



Du kannst die Vorteile eines leistungsstarken NTs erst geniesen wenn du sie hast. Die + Spannungen an den Primärschienen bewegen sich bei mir nada. und sind immer knapp über Soll. 12v = 12,51V und 5V = 5,03V und 3,3v sind 3,3v. Bewegung ist hier nur im - Bereich  -11,9xV und  -5,x. 

Egal was ich mach ob alles 50% übertaktet oder alles bis ans Minimum getrieben. Alle Spannungen sind in absoluter konstanter Harmonie. Ich hatte schon einige NTs und Stromfresser Systeme aber so ein stabiles Bild hatte ich zuvor nicht gesehen. Irgendwo gabs immer mal ne Fluktuation oder einen V - Drop. 

Mehr Strom braucht das NT deshalb auch nicht. Ich wäre ja dämlich wenn ich je wieder ein NT kaufen würde, dass nicht locker 100% mehr leisten kann. Bei der Betriebstemp. ist das Ding eh so gut wie unverwüstlich. Und es kommt der kompletten Systemstabi. zugute. Zuguterletzt werden Undervolting oder OC + Overvolting nur noch durch termische Aspekte blockiert. Wie bei mir. Mein Bord lief auch noch mit 425mhz stabil(normal max. 266mhz)nur waren 70C system temp Grund genug das Ganze nicht noch weiter zu treiben. Ich hätte das vorher mit meinem Emax nie geglaubt. Da war 333mhz die letzte bootbare Einstellung. Ich war überzeugt, dass das Bord am Limit ist. CPU übrigens das Gleiche. Mit Standard V core 1,35 3,2ghz stabil. Mit Rücksicht auf meinen Boxen Lüfter hab ich nicht weiter ausgelotet.

Mit 0,9v und 2,13 ghz macht der Boxlüfter alle 5 sek. , 5 sek lang 60 U/min unter Prime95 (System Load Einstellung)

Im Grunde war der NT Tausch sowas wie ein kompletter System Austausch den ich nicht für möglich gehalten hab.

Also lieber 300% mehr Power Reserve als 5% weniger Stabilität


----------



## d4rkthunder (15. September 2010)

das System besteht aus nem i5-750, ati 5850, 5 gehäuselüftern, 1x hdd 2 laufwerken und 2x2GB ddr3 ram.
der i5 lief die ganze zeit auf 3,7GHz!
das 1. mal war das nt von Be Quiet direkt ein neu defekt. beim 2. mal lief der rechner gar nicht an und jetzt beim 3. mal bin ich abends heim gekommen rechner wurde morgens ausgeschaltet er lief aber trotzdem.
er versuchte ca. 1-2 sekunden anzulaufen. dann ging er 3 sekunden aus und das selbe spiel wieder. die ganze zeit....


jetzt habe ich nen thermaltake mit 775 Watt drin und der rechner läuft wieder ohne probleme. bis auf das ich ein spulenpiepsen vom netzteil habe. also geht das auch wieder zurück zum erfinder, denn es ist heute schon mal getauscht worden.


----------



## Kaktus (15. September 2010)

@AchtBit
ICh glaube du weißt selbst nicht worüber du schreibst. Mit was hast du den deine Spannungsschwankungen ausgelesen? Bios? Software? Völlig für den Poppo. Ein Boxed Kühler der nur 60 1/min macht? Im ganzen Leben nicht. Vielleicht 600 1/min aber nicht weniger und selbst das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und den Rest spar ich mir jetzt einfach.


----------



## AchtBit (16. September 2010)

ähh... sry ja 600 U/min.

Hier mein original Topic. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/90965-lueftersteuerung-umgehen.html

gab leider kein Lösung für das Lüfter an/aus Problem.

ob dues glaubst oder nicht ist mir letztendlich gleich. Es war nur eine Feststellung meinerseits.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. September 2010)

@ AchtBit

Ich glaube ich weiss sehr gut wovon ich rede, ich hatte auch schon mehr als genug "große" Netzteile hier ... 

Aber warum soll ich mir ein Netzteil kaufen welches doppelt soviel Leistung liefert wie ich überhaupt brauche? Der Kaufpreis ist deutlich höher und die Effizienz aufgrund der schlechteren Auslastung total im Ar...

Ansonsten ist mein Netzteil nur im Furmark + Prime zu 80% ausgelastet, ich weiss ja nicht wie du so deinen Rechner auslastest aber meiner rennt nicht 24/7 mit Prime + Furmark, in der Regl schaffe ich eine Auslastung von ~ 40% wenn ich meiner täglichen Arbeit nachgehe ... also pi mal Daumen zieht meine Kiste dann 200W aus der Dose, wenn ich die dann gültige Effizienz von 85% rausrechne "verbraucht" mein Rechner 170W ... ganz nebenbei hatte ich auch mit einem Enermax Revolution85+ 1250W keine besseren OC Ergebnisse als mit meinem jetzigen Cougar SE ... auch z. B. mit dem Antec Earthwatts D 430W waren sie nicht schlechter oder besser ... selbst mit dem Xilence XQ 350W konnte ich meinen Rechner ganz entspannt betreiben ohne bessere oder schlechtere OC Ergebnisse zu haben ...

@ TE

Ok, deine Fehlerbeschreibung entspricht einem klassischen E5 Defekt, davon gibt es einige Berichte ... Bist du denn schonmal an den BQ! Support herangetreten und hast nach einem Austausch gefragt? Ansonsten kannst du auch mal eine freundliche Nachricht an Stefan@bequiet hier im Forum schicken, der hilft dir sicher gerne weiter ...

Über BQ! kann immer diskutieren, aber der Support ist recht gut und Defekte gibt es bie allen Herstellern, das solltest du nicht pauschalisieren, zumal die E5 Serie sowieso nicht wirklich der Höhepunkt der Entwicklung war 

Ansonsten ist das ToughPower XT völlig überdimensioniert, 500W reichen für dich völlig aus ... eine gute Wahl ist zum Beispiel das Antec True Power New 550W oder das Antec Earthwatts D 500W, auch das Cougar S550W oder das Seasonic M12 II 520W sind super ...


----------



## overclocker08 (16. September 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> .... seit ich mich länger mit BQT beschäftige bin ich kein großer Freund, aber so schlecht sind die nicht und man muss dehnen anrechnen das BQT eigtlich denn Usern die wichtgkeit der PSU bewusst gemacht hat.



Also den Satz hätte man sich lieber sparen sollen. So einen Blödsinn habe ich selten gehört. Man sollte besser das Marketing loben, durch das im Grunde billige Mainstreamnetzteile zu teuren Preisen verkauft werden. Wobei auch das deutlich nachgelassen hat und anspruchsvolle Anwender, wie in diesem Thread deutlich wird, vornehmlich zu den richtigen Herstellermarken, wie bspw. Enermax oder Seasonic greifen.

Beste Grüße

OC


----------



## poiu (16. September 2010)

Wieso OC, ich habe nie Gesagt das die SUper sind, BQT ist Standard mit Premium Support.

Was stört dich daran,  BQT und Enermax haben Netzteile in das Bewusstsein von Käufern gerückt, vorher war das ein grauer Kasten denn niemand interessiert hat.

Nebenbei ist Enermax wie BQT keine superDupi Marke/Hersteller.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. September 2010)

overclocker08 schrieb:


> Also den Satz hätte man sich lieber sparen sollen. So einen Blödsinn habe ich selten gehört. Man sollte besser das Marketing loben, durch das im Grunde billige Mainstreamnetzteile zu teuren Preisen verkauft werden. Wobei auch das deutlich nachgelassen hat und anspruchsvolle Anwender, wie in diesem Thread deutlich wird, vornehmlich zu den richtigen Herstellermarken, wie bspw. Enermax oder Seasonic greifen.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> OC


 


Wie ich dieses unnötige Geflame hasse ... vorallem ohne zwingende Argumente ... 

Und die achsotollen "Herstellermarken" wie Seasonic und Enermax, Seasonic ist leider ein Vorreiter in Sachen Singelrail was aus bekannten Gründen (sh. Diskussionsthread) quasi eine "tickende" Zeitbombe ist, auch wenn das mitlerweile erkannt wurde und die aktuellen wohl Multirail sind aber als Single vermarktet werden ... 

Und Enermax baut auch nicht allles selbst wo Enermax draufsteht, google mal "Enermax Tomahawk" ... die Serie stammt von CWT ... 

Jeder Hersteller und jedes Label haben mal Glanzzeiten und mal Tiefpunkte, BQ! ist nach viel (durchaus berechtigter) Kritik gerade im technischen Umbruch, es stehen mehrere neue Serien an (ebenfalls sh. Diskussionsthread >> P9) und bevor die nicht intensiv begutachtet wurden sollte man kein Urteil fällen ... Ich sehe das im übrigen sehr neutral ... aber ich kann dieses sinnlose draufgehaue nicht leiden ... vorallem wenn es ohne Sinn und Verstand ist ...


----------



## poiu (16. September 2010)

Sehe ich genauso Erzbaron gut geschrieben


----------



## AchtBit (16. September 2010)

@Erzbaron,

ok, man muss etwas mehr Asche investieren aber die Effizienz geht mir echt am Arsch vorbei. Wenn Du das ausrechnest hast du durch den niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad, im Jahr vielleicht einen Mehrverbrauch gleich der Energiemenge einer 1,5V Babyzelle.  
Ich seh sowas nicht als Nachteil weil es ein marginaler Aspekt ist. Weniger warme Elektronik hingegen, ist für mich ein Vorteil, weil dadurch primär die Lebensdauer beeinflusst wird.

anyway, wie gesagt es war nur eine Feststellung Meinerseits. Jeder kann nach seinen eigenem Ermessen abwägen welche Merkmale eines NTs für ihn kaufentscheidend sind.


----------



## d4rkthunder (26. September 2010)

so da das thermaltake fiept suche ich jetzt ein anderes netzteil bis 100 Euro.

was halten ihr von den beiden?
oder gibt es andere "bessere" bis 100 euro?
KAbel MAnagment ist für mich pflicht!

Netzteil 620W Seasonic M12II-620 80+ Bronze Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Netzteil 700W Cougar CM700W 80+ Bronze Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Erzbaron (26. September 2010)

Gibts:

Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar CMX 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten sind das Seasonic sowie das Cougar ok, wobei beim Cougar würde ich bei 700W gleich zur "S" Version greifen ... die hat wenigstens schon DC-to-DC und kostet auch nur n paar € mehr


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2010)

an alle die jammern das ihr netzteil abgeraucht ist,oder mit einen Knall.Sicherung raus.
Wieviel watt hatte das netzteil und was war im PC eingbaut und lief mit dem netzteil ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2010)

@ poiu, na jeder Hersteller hat mal gute oder schlechtere NT's gebaut aber das du an Enermax momentan rum nörgelst kann ich nicht versehen. Die neuen Modu 87+ sind absolute Spitzenklasse und mit den Cougar GX mit das beste was du momentan kaufen kannst.


----------



## d4rkthunder (26. September 2010)

@byaliar steht alles im thread!
bevor du rummeckerst...


----------

